# Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

*Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Hi ,
Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt wollte ich mal wissen wozu man überhaupt 32GB Ram benötigt?
Server und so ist klar, aber ich meine in einem Desktop PC.
Kann man den dort voll ausnutzen, mal abgesehen von einer RAM-Disk?


----------



## derJACK (4. November 2011)

ich dachte auf so n mainboard passen nur 16 drauf o_O


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Technik entwickelt sich weiter. 
Bei jedem P67/Z68 Chipsatzboard von Asus hab ich bis jetzt "Maximaler Speicher:           32 GB" gesehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Wenn man sich diese Frage stellen muss, braucht man nicht so viel Speicher. Die Anwender die ihn brauchen wissen das dann sicher auch


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Es ist aus reinem Interesse.
Ich hab nicht vor mir 32GB Ram zuzulegen.


----------



## derJACK (4. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Technik entwickelt sich weiter.
> Bei jedem P67/Z68 Chipsatzboard von Asus hab ich bis jetzt "Maximaler Speicher:           32 GB" gesehen.



Ja und wie schnell sie sich entwickelt ^^
Ich kenne nur mainboards mit 4 slots , gibts etwa schon 1x8gb Riegel ?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*



derJACK schrieb:


> gibts etwa schon 1x8gb Riegel ?


 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/419649


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

um virtual machines laufen zu lassen braucht man zbsp. so viel ram.


----------



## derJACK (4. November 2011)

Da sieh mal einer an , und auch noch so billig


----------



## blackout24 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei nem Frauenhofer Institut und verarbeitet Radarbilder in gigantischer Auflösung in Rohdaten da bist du auch über 32 GB RAM froh.


----------



## mempi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Also wenn ich daran denke, wie schnell meine 8 Gb voll sind, wenn ich ein Video rendern lasse...


----------



## kuer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Also normaler User brauchst du keine 32 GB Ram. Bringt nicht. (8 sind schon fraglich  )


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Naja, inzwischen sind 8 GB schon sinnvoll. Wenn ich GTA IV mit dem iCEnhancer spiele und mit Fraps nen Clip aufnehme, im Hintergrund Musik über YouTube höre, und dazu ne TV-Aufnahme, dann sind schnell mal 6-7 Gig belegt. 

Nichtsdestotrotz wird ein "normaler" Anwender selten mehr als 8 GB brauchen. Wie gesagt, 32 GB braucht man höchstens für berufliche Zwecke.


----------



## botr (4. November 2011)

32 gb ram brauchst du wenn du die auslagerungsdatei so wie ich deaktivierst und so die gesamte last auf die rams geht und nicht auf die festplatte gespeichert wird... so wird das ganze system schneller


----------



## Da_Obst (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Ich hab die Auslagerungsdatei auch deaktiviert, aber Unmengen an Ram verschlingt das jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## botr (4. November 2011)

Dann hast du halt keine programme oder machst nicht unmengen gleichzeitig


----------



## Da_Obst (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Bei mir ist zwar nur Standardzeugs offen: FF, C4D, MC Client+Server, manchmal ne VM und MW2...
Über 6.5GB hab ich aber trotzdem noch nie geschafft...

Was hast du alles offen das du auf 30 GB Rambelegung, bei deaktivierter Auslagerungsdatei, kommst?


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*



botr schrieb:


> 32 gb ram brauchst du wenn du die auslagerungsdatei so wie ich deaktivierst und so die gesamte last auf die rams geht und nicht auf die festplatte gespeichert wird... so wird das ganze system schneller


 
Das ist ein wirklich nicht auszurottender Aberglaube.


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2011)

Also Virtualisierung und Videobearbeitungbrauchen vor. Ein Referent an der Meisterschule der Privat sehr viel Videobearbeitung und so gemacht hat der schwor vor 2Jahren schon auf 16Gb

Wie deaktiviert man denn die Auslagerungsdatei?


----------



## drdealgood (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Die deaktiviert man hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

WOfür braucht man 32GB Ram?

Zum Angeben xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Der gemeine Heimuser braucht keine 32GB RAM, auch wenns die Bretter unterstützen.


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Bringt das gute Leistung die Auslagerungsdatei wegzulassen b.z.w. sie zu deaktivieren?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Bringt das gute Leistung die Auslagerungsdatei wegzulassen b.z.w. sie zu deaktivieren?


 Im Gegenteil, es gibt Programme die programmiert sind, die Datei zu nutzen.
Und wenn man die dann deaktiviert... Error 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## botr (6. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil, es gibt Programme die programmiert sind, die Datei zu nutzen.
> Und wenn man die dann deaktiviert... Error
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Bitte belesen bevor sowas gepostet wird danke


----------



## Seven (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

@ botr:

Bitte eine Erklärung abliefern wenn sowas gepostet wird, danke!

Topic:

Der "normale" User braucht keine 32 GiB RAM. Aber ist gib im professionellem Bereich genug Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. Virtualisierung.


----------



## botr (7. November 2011)

Programme die für sowas nicht programmiert sind so ein quatsch lol error lololololol

Die auslagerungsdatei is viel schneller auf schnellen rams gelagert als auf festplatten. Da kannst du jeden fragen der ahnung hat...und sich damit auskennt


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

(4 x 311,55) + 4,90 Versand =  1251,1 €  für 32GB

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB PC3-8500R reg ECC CL7 (DDR3-1066) (KVR1066D3Q4R7S/8G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mein PC hat nichtmal die hälfte gekostet ...


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*



botr schrieb:


> Programme die für sowas nicht programmiert sind so ein quatsch lol error lololololol
> 
> Die auslagerungsdatei is viel schneller auf schnellen rams gelagert als auf festplatten. Da kannst du jeden fragen der ahnung hat...und sich damit auskennt


 
Das ist Dummschwatz und zeigt, dass *du* dich nicht auskennst und nur die "Weisheiten" irgendwelcher Pappnasen nachplapperst..
Natürlich ist eine Auslagerungsdatei auf einer RAM-Disk schneller als auf einer Festplatte - wenn sie denn genutzt wird.
Durch Ausschalten der Auslagerungsdatei läuft aber nichts schneller... aber sogar Windows selbst braucht eine aktivierte Auslagerungsdatei für manche Funktionen.
Langsamer wird durch die Auslagerungsdatei nichts - weil sie eben normalerweise nicht genutzt wird bei den heutigen RAM-Größen. Aber wenn die Kacke mal dampft, ist es besser, sie zu haben, anstatt das Windows sich abhängt, weil nicht genug virtueller Speicher da ist - und für manche Programme und Windows selbst muss sie "einfach da sein", damit nicht gemeckert wird.


----------



## botr (8. November 2011)

Stimmt nicht mach dich bitte schlau wenn du nicht weißt wo...google is dein freund...


----------



## Klutten (8. November 2011)

*AW: Wofür benötigt man 32GB Ram?*

Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören den schwarzen Peter ohne stichhaltige Argumente hin und her zu schieben!? Scheinbar hat von euch beiden keiner den totalen Durchblick - und so lange sich das nicht durch eindeutige Informationen von verlässlichen Quellen belegen lässt, kommt bitte mal wieder runter. Und wenn es nur für den Forenfrieden ist! Danke.


----------



## botr (8. November 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören den schwarzen Peter ohne stichhaltige Argumente hin und her zu schieben!? Scheinbar hat von euch beiden keiner den totalen Durchblick - und so lange sich das nicht durch eindeutige Informationen von verlässlichen Quellen belegen lässt, kommt bitte mal wieder runter. Und wenn es nur für den Forenfrieden ist! Danke.



Hoffe das jetz der keine ahnung hatte es nachvollziehen kann...
http://m.tomshardware.de/Microsoft-Windows-Vista,testberichte-239936-6.html

Empfohlen nur ab 8gb ram aufwärts

Ps:
Damit Programme funktionieren lagern sie Dateien aus!!!
Wo ausgelagert wird bestimmt die Einstellung deines Systems!!!!
Es ist keine extra Programmierung notwendig dafür das es die Auslagerung in rams unterstützt völliger schwachsinn!!! 

Da war dein ramspeicher zu wenig wenn error war.


----------

